# Strecke / Gerade mit Parameterform (Punktrichtungsform)



## php-kopfkratzer (24. August 2006)

Hallo, 
Ich will folgendes erreichen,  bin aber bisher zu keinem adäquaten Ergebniss gekommen.

Gegeben ist ein Feld 200 auf 200 Pixel. 
In dieses Feld möchte ich eine Strecke (Gerade) zwischen zwei Punkten einzeichnen. 
Nun möchte ich mir alle ( bzw. eine vorher definierte Menge an) Punkte / Koordinaten ausgeben lassen, die auf dieser Geraden liegen.
Mit einer normalen Geradengleichung (Zweipunktform) funktioniert das nicht, denn wenn ich eine senktrechte Linie ziehe, ist die Steigung unendlich und ich erhalte nur einen X-Wert.
Deshalb muss ich die Gerade in Parameterform (Punktrichtungsform) angeben. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit, kann mir jemand einen Tip in die Richtung geben.
Komm da irgendwie nicht weiter.

Gruß
Pk


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

hier würde sich der gute, alte Bresenham-Algorithmus eignen.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## php-kopfkratzer (24. August 2006)

Oh, super, schaut schon mal sehr gut aus. Vielen Dank.
Nur, hmm, ich kann kein C, also ein paar Sachen sind mir unbekannt wie 

*int (*xpix)[i],(*ypix)[i]* 

oder

**xpix = (int*)malloc( *npix * sizeof( int));*

Gibt's das irgendwo auch schon in Java geschrieben?

Vielen Dank soweit
PK


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				php-kopfkratzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt's das irgendwo auch schon in Java geschrieben?


! Entsprechende Stichworte hast du ja nun.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## php-kopfkratzer (24. August 2006)

Ne, klar Danke, bin nur unter Zeitdruck 
Hab's aber schnell umgeschrieben, läuft auch wunderbar, genau was ich gesucht habe, danke nochmal. Nur noch eine Frage: Linien werden in Java ja auch mit dem Bresenham-Algorithmus gezeichnet, dann muss der ja auch irgendwo eh schon hinterlegt sein, oder?

Gruß
Pk


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				php-kopfkratzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne, klar Danke, bin nur unter Zeitdruck


Also ich bin ja immer noch der Ansicht, dass selber suchen schneller geht als in's Forum schreiben, warten dass jemand den Beitrag liest, sich selber auf die Suche macht und bei Erfolg eine entsprechende Antwort verfasst 



> Nur noch eine Frage: Linien werden in Java ja auch mit dem Bresenham-Algorithmus gezeichnet, dann muss der ja auch irgendwo eh schon hinterlegt sein, oder?


Falls du java.awt.Graphics.drawLine meinst – die Implementierung sollte sich wohl irgendwo als nativer Code im bin-Verzeichnis der JRE versteckt haben (unter Windows beispielsweise in der awt.dll).

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

